# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  POEMPORTRAITS, online collective artwork, combination of poetry, design and machine learning, POEMPORTRAITS, online collective artwork, combination of poetry, design and machine learning

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

artsexperiments.withgoogle.com/poemportraits

----------


## Airicist

POEMPORTRAITS: an interactive artwork combining poetry + design + AI

Published on May 2, 2019




> Following a year of touring as a physical installation, Es Devlin’s POEMPORTRAITS is launching online as an interactive artwork combining poetry, design and artificial intelligence. Donate a word that defines you to create your own unique POEMPORTRAIT and join the collective poem written by the public and AI.
> 
> How does it work? Each user is invited to donate a word; this word is immediately expanded into a two line poem, generated by an algorithm trained on millions of words of 19th century poetry. The poem then illuminates the user’s face to create a personal POEMPORTRAIT, which becomes part of an ever-evolving collective work of poetry.

----------


## Airicist

"Create a personalized poem, with the help of AI"

by Es Devlin
May 2, 2019

----------

